
Otto the octopus wrecks havoc (2008) - Tomte
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/3328480/Otto-the-octopus-wrecks-havoc.html
======
gigatexal
they should never be caged, they're too smart, they are meant to be free. They
are the one animal I would become militant in freeing

